# hochstellen von buchstaben



## kroschka (24. Juni 2002)

hab ein kleines prob,
ich weiss dass mit x &sup 3 [zusammengeschrieben eigentlich, aber wegen dem forum schreib ichs mal auseinander, sonst kommt das dabei raus: x&sup3 ]
die drei hochgestellt wird,
aber ich will einen buchstaben hochstellen und wenn ich dann
x&supn schreib, funktionierts nicht mehr
*nix versteht*
gibts da ein extra befehl dafür vielleicht?


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Juni 2002)

eigentlich sind sup2 und sup3 ja die speziellen befehle. das normale tag ist <sub>..</sub>.
also in deinem fall:

```
x<sub>n</sub>
```

nachtrag:
ich würd für den hochgestellten text aber die schriftart etwas kleiner machen.


----------



## kroschka (25. Juni 2002)

=) ok, thx


----------



## kroschka (26. Juni 2002)

korrektur: du hast dich vertan, und ich habs nicht gemerkt *ggg*

zum hochschreiben gilt <sup>
zum tiefschreiben <sub>

:]

habs erst gemerkt, als ich 3 seiten kleingeschriebenes abtetippt hatte und fertig war, =) die formeln haben leicht komisch ausgesehen

=)


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juni 2002)

oh, ja.. stimmt. die tatsache, dass b und p sich so ähnlich sehen, ist aber auch sehr verwirrend. und die vielen anderen tasten auf der tastatur (vor allem q und d) machen das ganze noch unübersichtlicher. 
da kann ich ja froh sein, dass dabei nicht <suq></suq> (sprich suck) rausgekommen ist... :] (ok, der war flach...  )

_----- edit quentin --------
naja aber der html befehl kommt sicher noch, eines tages 
----- end edit quentin --------_


----------

